# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Na Tregoni Dicka Nga Bota E Femres

## Resto

se di mire sepse ka femra qe nuk merren vesh ashtu sic ne cunat mund te na tregoni ilacin me te mire per te gjitha femart jepni mendimin tuaj thank you

----------


## Estella

grate e bukura ja u leme meshkujve pa fantazi.

Hajdutët të kerkojnë o jeten, o kuleten : Gratë i duan të dyja! (gibran)
Gratë ende e mbajnë mend puthjen e parë mbasi meshkujt kanë harruar të fundit.
(Remy de Gourmont)

Të vërtetat dhe femrat deri tek të cilat vjen lehtë, nuk kanë ndonjë vlerë të
veçantë. (A. ÇEHOVI)

----------


## Estella

Egzistenca dhe lumturia e shoqerisë njerëzore varet nga gruaja. (Midani)
thotë: aty ku mungon gruaja asaj i duhet bërë një shtatore prej druri

----------


## Fiori

Kam vene re ata (cuna) te cilet njohin mire veten e tyre, nuk e kane pasur kurre problem te njohin "femren". Ne fund te fundit nuk jemi aq te ndryshem sa mendojme, qellimet ne brendesi i kemi te njejta. 

Mundohu te njohesh veten tende, dhe te tjeret do te duken te gjithe transparente...veten- te bardhen dhe te zezen e vetes.

----------


## Resto

sa per femrat jane si puna e draperit qe sa i drejte eshte draperi aq jane edhe femrat.e them ne pergjithesi sepse kam pasur shume kontakt me gocat kam pas shume shoqeri etj.eshte dicka qe bie ne sy cunat bien te 1 mbrenda ,kjo krijon nje lekundje tek femrat te cilat jane ,terhiq e mos e keput duan te cojne deri ne ate pike ku cunat nuk durojne lojen femerore .kjo eshte nje vertete edhe per kete nuk ma mbush njeri mendjen ,
prandaj eshte me mire qe femrat te jeni me elastike per sa i perket kur duan te lidhen ,
kur shikon nje femer edhe ajo arrit te kthen shikimin me nje buzeqeshje te embel cuni nuk ka ca pret do ti shkoj ti flasi femra (edhe ne qofte se do i thone ik mer cun me ler rehat) duke pasur disa menyra per me demokratike ose perparimtare .kuptohet duke e njofur pak njeri tjeterin .ashtu sic thote populli njeriu i mire duket nga paraqitja apo jo goca .
me pak fjale goca ne pergjithesi behuni me elastike kaq kisha une per hollesi adresohuni tek tironsiii jeni te mirepritura edhe thx gocat e bukura te forumit me  kengen grande piccolo amore .ok ciao bye bye

----------


## erin73

Kam perpara meje nje liber"Pensieri sulle donne" nga i cili do te te shkruaj disa fraza te njerzve te medhenj e te zgjuar(kjo s'do te thote qe e verteta ndodhet ne keto fraza,si çdo gje tjeter edhe e verteta eshte relative e jo absolute).
Sexi(gjinia) femeror eshte nje gjini dekorative.S'ka asgje per te thene,por e thote ate asgje me mjeshteri.(O.Wilde)
Nje grua e bukurka diçka te perbashket me te verteten :mace e verdhe: e dyja japin me shume lumturi kur deshirohen sesa kur arrihen.(F.Nietzsche).
Te jesh grua eshte me te vertete shume e veshtire,sepse mbi te gjitha,ke  te besh me burrat.(J.Conrad)
Grate kane te drejte kur s'pranojne rregullat e kesaj bote,pasi kane qene burrat qe kane krijuar keto rregulla.Ndaj nuk shkojne dakort.(M.deMontaigne)
Nuk ka gra te shemtuara.Gruaja e "shemtuar" eshte si muzika e veshtire,ne fillim s'e kupton por duke e njohur e degjuar arrin t'ia kuptosh vlerat.(G.Rensi).
Ne poetet do te vdisnim nga malinconia pa femren dhe zgjedhim miqteme te cilet te flasim per  to.(W.B.Yeats).
Nje grua qe s'ka frike nga burrat,ben ata te kene frike nga ajo.(M.me de Stael).
Gruaja qe dashuron, oh,ajodo te justifikoje dhe veset deri edhe krimet te atij qe dashuron.(F.Dostoevskij).
P.S. kenga eshte piccolo grande amore.
 :perqeshje:

----------


## erin73

Me fal TIRONSIII,titulli i sakte i kenges eshte: 
Questo piccolo grande amore.(C.Baglioni).
Shpresoj te mos kem gabuar,edhe se kengen e di permendesh,ndonje here titujt edhe harrohen.
Pershendetje.Ciao.

----------


## Resto

te pershendes me nje kenge qe e kam qejf me amerike jam po me pelqejne kenget italiane psh nek. laura .eros,zuchero te pershendes me SENSA UNA DONNA OK CIAO tesoro

----------


## GoDdesS KriSeLa

Gruaja! 

Me butesine e saj te vret.
E pafajshme ne mekat te fton.
Shikimi i zjarrte - thyen dhe qelqte.
Buze e paputhur - mjalte qe helmon.

Zog i lire - mbas eres rend.
Femi kureshtar - me zjarrin luan.
Historine e koherave ndryshoi
Djalli me emrin Grua!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

tirons gocat e forumit do te te bejne te nderosh mendje......

Erin me ke kenaq me keto te thenat.

Do ju sugjeroja atyre personave qe mund te lexojne ne anglisht te lexonin librat.

Man are from Mars and Women are from Venus. @ libra te ndryshem qe te dy te shkruar nga Dr. Laura.

Kur i kam lexuar me kane dhene disi nje kthjelltesi me te madhe si per boten e femrave ashtu edhe te meshkujve.
fatkeqesisht keto libra nuk jane perkethyer ne shqip por titujt e tyre perkethehen.  Grate jane nga venusi dhe Burrat jane nga Marsi.


Nuk po e bej dot lidhjen nepermjet shprehjes qe thoje se grate jane si Drapri. drapri ka formen e gjysmes se rrethit, nuk po e shof dot lidhjen me elasticitetin.  E kam hub fare sot...........

----------


## Vinjol

per  mendimin tim  femra eshte krijesa qe eshte me e perkryer ne kete planet 
qe jetojme ne 
jane femrat edhe per kete gje djema ti keni idete e qarta 
pse do thoni ju sepse ato jane krijesat me te  bukura qe ka kjo bote ato jane te brishta  te pafajshme   por mbi te gjitha jane shpirtmira nejse djema kaq kisha vajzat duhen respektuar sepse ajo evulon zhvillimin e njerezimit bye

----------


## erin73

Hei,TIRONSIII,me pelqen "Senza una donna"(grazie),por per sa i perket kengetarve italiane kemi shije te ndryshme.Une,si nostalgjike,adhuroj Battisti,Mina,Cocciante etj.,ndaj po te pershendes nga larg me kengen time te preferuar "Margherita"(Riccardo Cocciante) dhe shpresoj ta kesh degjuar,nese jo degjoje se eshte e mrekullueshme.  
Tani per te kenaqur ESTELLA dhe per te ngaterruar akoma me shume mendimet e tua(TIRO.....) per sa i perket grave po shkruaj ca mendime te tjera(gjithmone nga ai liber).
Atehere,nuk paskerka gra te ndershme?Po,me shume nga ç'mendohet,por me pak nga ç'thuhet.(A.Dumas biri)
Ne grate jemi kategoria qe kurre s'ka nenshtruar te tjera,kurre s'jemi nisur per luftra zaptuese ne emer te atdheut ose per te gjetur tregje te reja e te largeta.Ketyre gjerave u dedikohen burrat,jo ne.Ne nuk duam as te shfrytezojme dhe as te jemi te shfrytezuara.(Susan Brownmiller)
Keto grate:s'mund te jetohet as me to dhe as pa to.(Aristofane)
Zoti krijoi burrin dhe duke pare qe s'ishte sa duhej i vetmuar,i dha gruan,qe ta ndjente me thelle vetmine e tij.(P.Valery)
Pjesa me e madhe e grave te ndershme jane si thesaret e fshehur :xhoker: ane ne vend te sigurte sepse asnje si kerkon.(F.de La Rochefoucauld)
Ne gjithe keto shekuj grate kane qene si pasqyra qe kishin fuqine te reflektonin burrin ne permasa dy here me te medha nga ç'ish ne te vertete.(Virginia Woolf)
Per sonte kaq se u lodha e ju lodha.
Nje mega puthje te gjitheve.

----------


## Resto

femrat e bukura ne trup jane te mira edhe ne mendive psh

----------


## Resto

femrat jane shikim i zbehte
i henes verdhacuke
nates se pagjume te veres,
mbeshtjelle me rroba banjoje
shatervan epshesh te etur
te jetes. 
Femrat jane nje lloj mengjesi
i lagesht vesor.
Model nudo i penelit jane femrat
edhe poetpijanecit,
percartje talenti
ethesh dashurore.
Femrat jane jetimoret
e ndjenjave rrugace
nene rrecka kujdesi shperfillur
dhe dallge deti xhuxhe jane 
qe shkumojne bregun:
Ylber shkaperthyes i rrezeve
ne pyllin e trullosur nga furtuna
mall i permbysur kumthenes rrufitur me gllenka te vogla dehje ferneti virus HIV asfiksim  .Femrat jane shembelltyra e budallepsur e seksit mashkull, te cilit kravaten i lidh perpara takimit me nje femer.

----------


## Estella

Femrat jane teper xheloze

----------


## Estella

Gratë ende e mbajnë mend puthjen e parë mbasi meshkujt kanë harruar të fundit.
(Remy de Gourmont)

----------


## Resto

estella se besoj se ndodh tek te gjithe ashtu sic ndodh edhe tek femrat puthja varet si e ben me deshire apo nga momenti ,ka shume arsye .sa per mendimin tim varet nga te dy .po nje gje eshte e vertete qe eshte shume  veshtire te perputhen te dy njelloj prandaj duhet vullnet ,zgjuarsi,toleranca ne dashuri,dashuria fitohet po nuk dhurohet ,duhet pune te arrish nje dicka qe ke deshire ,po duhet pune shume ,kush beson fiton ,ok bye bye nga visi

----------


## Estella

Doja te shtoja se femrat ne pergjithesi presin qe mashkulli gjithnje te fusi doren ne xhep? Asnjehere nuk e kam kuptuar pse? Biles gjithnje zirem me femrat sepse e marrin kete per xhentilesen e meshkujve. Nuk jam dakord, meshkujt mund te tregohen xhentile edhe ne menyra te jera, jam e sigurt.

----------


## Resto

estella ke shume te drejte po them edhe dicka eshte vete natyra qe mashkulli eshte pak kavalier nga natyra po jam me ty sepse gocat jane shume dore shtrenguara , sepse ka cuna qe i vene re keto gjera ,edhe une si vis nuk e le te paguaj femra sepse dihem i ulet para saj keshtu qe cunat jame me dore leshuar per te paguar ,besoj qe vajzat te vene doren ne zemer edhe te behet me tolerante ,te jene pak aktive ne disa gjera qe jene te nevojshme ne nje shoqeri te  mire ,megjithate femrat shqiptare jane per ty respektuar pervec disa funderinave te cilat e shumtojne vendin tone ,ok estella thx qe tregon vemendje ne nje artikull ne thelb si ky nice foto thx estella ok se flasim bye byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mina

Femrat qe nuk merren vesh qenkan me interesante se te tjerat sepse i tundojne meshkujt  te kerkojne opinione per t'i deshifruar.
  Dikush donte te bente per vete nje femer te tille. Ai cdo mengjes, kur ajo shkonte ne pune, i dilte perpara dhe vetem e shikonte me kersheri pa i thene asnje fjale. Dhe ky survejim zgjati shume. Nje dite, personi ne fjale, nuk iu shfaq kesaj femre "interesante" ne vendin ku rrinte perdite por u fsheh diku. Femra kaloi dhe kur nuk e pa tipin survejues, qendroi dhe hodhi veshtrime perreth.... Edhe pa i thene asnje fjale ai mundi ta bente per vete kete femer.

----------

